# loud continuous beep



## bjelliott51 (Aug 18, 2007)

I have to keep my laptop on "mute" because it lets out this ear piercing sound (almost like a smoke alarm). This started a few days ago. I had just turned the laptop (Vaio) on for like a half hour when it started. I took the battery out and waited a good half hour before reinstalling it and it did it again. Everything else is running smoothly.

I am a novice when it comes to computers so I called the Vaio 1-800 number and they said to reinstall the sound card. Does this sound right? (no pun intended). I haven't done anything yet. Just can't listen to music, etc. anymore till I get this all worked out. The laptop is about 18 mos old.

Thank you for anybody's help.

:4-dontkno


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi bjelliott51 and welcome to TSF ! :wave:

Sounds like some overheating warning signal to me... I'll ask someone to move this thread to the laptop support section where you'll have better advices.


----------



## bjelliott51 (Aug 18, 2007)

Thank you for your help. I hope I can navigate to that place.:smile:


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Don't worry, there'll be a link here in place of your thread for you to get there :wink:
You can already tell us about the exact model ID of your Sony Vaio laptop.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi, :wave:

Download Notebook Hardware Control (NHC) Personal from my sig below. Install it and in the main tab, make a note of the temperatures that you see as you go about your usual tasks. Post them back here so I can determine if the shutdowns are overheating related.


----------

